# Clippers sign James Singleton



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-nbarep10aug10,1,4112995.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Forward James Singleton, a 24-year-old from Murray State who played the last two seasons in Italy, signed a partially guaranteed three-year contract with the Clippers, his agent, Buddy Baker, said.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

3 year deal thats interesting to see here.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I have been trying to find some info about him. So far I found out he was the MVP in the All-Star game in a Italian Leauge.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Weasel said:


> I have been trying to find some info about him. So far I found out he was the MVP in the All-Star game in a Italian Leauge.


I don't know how to rate that. Hard to tell what kind of level of skill the other guys had he was playing against there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

True, I found out he had 17 points and 15 rebounds in that game. 15 rebounds is very impressive.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

15 rebounds is good in any game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn....
The guy can jump!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yawn, I remember this guy was on Seattle's summer league team last season.

Unlike Mire Chatman, this guy got good burn and did nothing with it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

man im just glad we are signing a "no-name" to a contract more then one year


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is a little summary of him from the Sonics website from the 2004 summer league.

http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/Meet_the_Sonics_Summer_Leaguer-113500-51.html



> Singleton is a monster rebounder who led the Ohio Valley Conference with 11.0 rebounds per game as a senior at Murray State in 2002-03, recording 17 double-doubles. The last Murray State player before him to average a double-double was long-time NBA power forward Popeye Jones. Singleton played center in college, but has had to make the transition away from the basket as a professional. After playing summer-league ball with the Bulls, Singleton played in Italy with the Sicc Cucine Jesi squad, averaging 20.8 points and 12 rebounds per game in Italian League play. That performance was enough to apparently earn him a deal for next year with Milano, a more prestigious Italian team.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I remeber seeing him play a little bit on NBA TV's coverage of some of the European games. He seemd to be really athletic and didnt have great size. I only saw a couple minutes. But he did have a nasty dunk. They got Ross last year maybe they feel good about him.


----------



## Money20 (May 8, 2005)

Unless the Clippers want two rookies at SF, it doesnt look like Korolev will be coming over.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is suppose to be a 3? It looked like he was playing down low on his European team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

James is a PF . . . but can play some 3 . . i guess this was our surprise Small Forward


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Money20 said:


> Unless the Clippers want two rookies at SF, it doesnt look like Korolev will be coming over.


Get serious, he's not being left over there at the expense of this guy.

I can't believe after what we've just seen in this past draft where 2 highly touted international players stiffed the NBA to sign big contracts with Euroleague teams that anyone would even fathom the idea of leaving Korolev over there so potentially the same damn thing can happen to him or have a Sergei Monia type situation where you have a kid saying he wasted a year by staying over there instead of going right to the NBA.

Korolev will be on the Clippers this season, THE END.

Put that in your sigs with my name next to it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If it does happen, its not by your reasoning though. Monia was not a kid at the time. Also, the Clippers before were almost surely going to leave him over there until they struck out on bonzi and SAR, coupled with his strong play in the euro tourny, and his surprisingly good workouts in Vegas lately. It has been reported that on a radio interview lately, baylor was even more than just on the fence that he would stay here. But unless this is a bare minimum type contract, it does seem weird that they would get someone at SF. Im not sure if this means mikki might not come back after all, if theyre still not sure about brnig korolev over, or if this is just a type of deal like was given to that one stiff of a center we had a couple years ago that RD loved. (i forgot his name already...too early in the morning). WHere we just planned on putting him on the injured list (now, on our "inactive" list, possibly in the NBDL)


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Josh Moore  Still liked the idea of trying to develop him.

I like this, in similar fashion, though he's the exact opposite of Moore. This kis is a hustler, a banger(though he doesnt have the typical body for such). That type of attitude is great in a kid trying to make the league. I dont think he sees much time ont he floor this year, but he could be a decent role player in time. We've had a lot of success plucking guys off the streets and overseas, hopefully he continues the trend.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dont Know Much About Singleton But I Like The Fact He Can Board And He's A Hustler. Two Attributes That Wilcox Lacks. Dunleavy Said That The Clips Were Gonna Sign A True Sf. This Guy Plays Both So It Makes Me Believe That We Are Still Gonna Get Another Sf.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yes :banana:

anyways i called my cousin last night to ask him about singleton(he's a crazy euro ball fan) and he said . . and i quote . . "Wow you guys have that good of scouts in Europe or what." . . he also said Singleton is a Wilcox typed player if he was to make a comparison but Singleton can shoot and rebound on a consistant basis


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I Hope He Doesnt Rebound And Hustle Like Wilcox


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The guy played some center in college, probably why he didn't make it in the NBA intially. In Europe he probably took the time to develop his PF/F skills.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

sounds exactly like a black version of mindagus kataleynas.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Except Singleton actually had a LOT of success on the court in college. 

Based on very little, but I get a Jerome Williams vibe from him, with some more athleticism. Not the biggest, but he's tough, he hustles, and does the dirty work. 

If thats what he becomes,its another steal for the Clips. Im not expecting anythng out of him, but he's intriguing.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

I am actually getting a Ben Wallace feel out of this guy with his tenacious rebounding and shotblocking. There are countless guys in the nba that needed a couple years over in the europe to develope a little and then became terrific players over here.

These are just a small list of many accomplished nba players who hung out in europe for a while.

Udonis Haslem
Brian Cardinal
Bruce Bowen
Mike James
Matt Bonner
Raja Bell
Quinton Ross
Ben Wallace
Maurice Evans


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Give me a break, Ben Wallace vibe?

If this guy had signed with someone else, no one here would have anything to say about it, but since he's a Clipper now, he's the next star from Europe.

Get real.

If this guy were on CSKA, Treviso, TAU, or any other name worthy team playing in a name worthy league overseas, I would consider this a great signing. Getting Maurice Evans last year (who's a much better player than Ross btw and compiled a much better resume overseas) would have been a great signing, stop drooling over a guy who only got a partially guaranteed, minimum dollar deal, who's coming from the Italian A2 League.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Well i can't say i'm ecstatic about this signing, but then again before last year, whoever heard of mikki moore, rebraca, ross, or brunson? 

none were amazing, but the quality of play was surprising to me at least.

dunleavy (or whoever the defacto GM is) had a knack for finding low priced role players last year, hopefully he's on a streak.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ill Take 50% Of Ben Wallace


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

leidout said:


> Well i can't say i'm ecstatic about this signing, but then again before last year, whoever heard of mikki moore, rebraca, ross, or brunson?
> 
> none were amazing, but the quality of play was surprising to me at least.
> 
> dunleavy (or whoever the defacto GM is) had a knack for finding low priced role players last year, hopefully he's on a streak.


Whoever heard about Rebraca?

Anyone who knew anything about international basketball, he was a star overseas, anyone who had followed the Pistons while he was on the team, last year wasn't his first year in the NBA, and we were lucky to get him because Boston offered him more $. 

Mikki Moore is nothing more than a journeyman big, he showed some nice things early on last year and his play dropped off big time.

Ross, we're gona have problems if he has to play big minutes, but he's nothing more than a role player.

Brunson, goodness, move on.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Arenas I'm just saying that he seems to be a very tenacious rebounder and shotblocker which is more Ben Wallace type rather than Jerome Williams. I can't wait till this season starts to see how this team plays together.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Damm Arenas do you need some pads, get a grip buddy.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

great signing the more i think of it, as long as its for minimum salary. We really lucked out getting someone like ross last year, if this guy can be as good as ross, we have lucked out two years in a row.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We seem to do well a lot when we get previously unknown players. bo outlaw, harold ellis, tyrone nesby, troy hudson, q ross, Before we used to get them from the CBA, now it looks like europe is our new hotground. 

The one thing im wondering is, how long have we been scouting him. If a long time, why didnt we bring him over for the summer league like we did with ross last year.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> If this guy were on CSKA, Treviso, TAU, or any other name worthy team playing in a name worthy league overseas, I would consider this a great signing. Getting Maurice Evans last year (who's a much better player than Ross btw and compiled a much better resume overseas) would have been a great signing, stop drooling over a guy who only got a partially guaranteed, minimum dollar deal, who's coming from the Italian A2 League.


You seem to know European basketball, so maybe you only wanted to exagerate about Italian A2 League. Singleton played in SeriaA, the highest league of Italy, his team lost only in the Finals (1-3 to Fortitudo Bologna) and in the semifinals Milano (Singleton's team) won vs your mentioned Treviso 3-2 and earned place for this year's Euroleague. He was one of the leader's in a good team last year. His stats were lower than in his previous team (where he was obvious leader and go-to player), but he was ok with 12.2 ppg and 8.4 rpg in regular season for Milano and 9.6 ppg with 9.5 rpg in playoffs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

This guy wears his ear rings while playing? lol


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

maybe that was a dunk contest.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank You Euroleague Guru. Good Info


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/08/11/sections/sports/pro/article_630696.php



> The Clippers have signed forward James Singleton to a two-year contract that is partially guaranteed. There is a club option for a third year, said Singleton's agent, Buddy Baker.
> 
> Singleton, who turned 24 last month and is 6-foot-8, spent two years at Murray State, where he played center. He was on Seattle's 2004 summer-league team and has spent the past two years playing in Italy, where he was scouted by Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## mustang6944 (Aug 2, 2005)

He also admits to pattering his game after Rodman which makes the Ben Wallace compariosn more likley. But since many of you are young Clippers fans (i.e have not follwed the Clippers more than the late 90s) he falls more into the lines of being the same stature as Bo Outlaw who was a great hustle player for us.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

He Should Be A Nice Energizer Off The Bench.


----------



## mustang6944 (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is an excert from the Hoopsworld article.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13773.shtml




> In fact, remember Mike Dunleavy mentioned that the Clippers would be signing a small forward soon, at the Cuttino Mobley press conference? The Clippers just signed James Singleton, formerly of Murray State, to a two year contract (with an option on the third year), according to an LA Times report. The word on Singleton is he's a monster rebounder who can score. Singleton had his best season in Italy with the Sicc Cucine Jesi squad, averaging 20.8 points and 12 rebounds per game in Italian League play. He was named Eurobasket All-Italian Lega2 Player of the Year for 2003-2004. Apparently, he patterns his game after Dennis Rodman, which is good news for the Clippers, as it probably means he's going to bring defense and rebounding. The beauty of this signing is that Singleton can play both small forward and power forward, which will give the Clippers versatility in their lineups.
> 
> Before Clipper fans start wringing their hands that the Clippers signed a relative unknown instead of a more well-known player, like Jason Kapono, remember, Quinton Ross turned out to be a quality contributor, and he came from Euroleauge, too. At the very least, Dunleavy should be cut some slack and Clipper nation should wait and see how Singleton turns out. Besides, the Clippers aren't done signing players, yet.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link mustange6944

The guy is right, we have to wait and see how he plays and hope for the best.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

"Besides, the Clippers aren't done signing players, yet."

How true is that?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> "Besides, the Clippers aren't done signing players, yet."
> 
> How true is that?



He might be hinting at Jaric or some other players. I hope he is right though because it would be nice to see the Clippers go after more people.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> "Besides, the Clippers aren't done signing players, yet."
> 
> How true is that?


Probably 100% true. We don't have a full roster yet. 

As for big moves (outside of the Jaric situation), we probably can get one more quality player from the amnesty releases or by trade if we really work at it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i heard hes the next kg

lol


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Sing-Sing (italian nickname of Singleton) made some of the nastiest dunks of the last years in the italian leagues (both A1 and Lega2 division).

He has got an explosive athleticism and a good 3 pointer, even if I dunno if he will work so good in NBA as SF ... we'll see good luck, James !























































Later I'll post some videos


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Very nice pics IBBL, I remember James at Murray State and he was a very impressive athlete. From the looks of his statistics he also seems to have thrived overseas as well. He could end up being a very pleasant surprise for the Clipps provided he is able to show an ability to rebound consistently and play solid defense on the NBA level. The D is really the most important thing when coming over from the Euro leagues. If James can prove his worth on the defensive side of the ball, I'm confident he will earn himself some solid playing time on this team. Nice signing in my opinion, only time will tell just _how_ nice it was.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Very nice pics IBBL, I remember James at Murray State and he was a very impressive athlete. From the looks of his statistics he also seems to have thrived overseas as well. He could end up being a very pleasant surprise for the Clipps provided he is able to show an ability to rebound consistently and play solid defense on the NBA level. The D is really the most important thing when coming over from the Euro leagues. If James can prove his worth on the defensive side of the ball, I'm confident he will earn himself some solid playing time on this team. Nice signing in my opinion, only time will tell just _how_ nice it was.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

If he plays the way he was scouted as playing, this is going to be a great asset for the clippers. Imagine another great rebounder to go with Elton Brand.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> If he plays the way he was scouted as playing, this is going to be a great asset for the clippers. Imagine another great rebounder to go with Elton Brand.



Yup, I believe he said he likes to compare his game to Rodman's which is what the Clippers need coming off of the bench.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

I'll trust any player that DUnleavy ever scouts in european or any where else & I think that James will be our Q-Ross from last season.


----------

